# مشكلة إيماننا اليوم وصراعنا القائم على الألفاظ - الجزء الثاني هل نحن مسيحيين حقاً



## aymonded (19 فبراير 2014)

*للعودة للجزء الأول من الموضوع اضغط 
هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

يا  إخوتي أن خُلاصة التعليم هو المُعلن لنا بالفم الرسولي: تمموا خلاصكم بخوف  ورعدة، لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة  (أنظر فيلبي 2: 12و13). وقد رأينا إن موسى النبي عندما رأى كيف أن بني  إسرائيل قد نسوا سريعاً وصايا الله، أوصاهم أن يصنعوا أهدابًا في أطراف  ثيابهم لكي عندما يرونها يتذكرون وصايا الله ولا ينسونها قط (عدد 15:  38و39)، بالرغم من أنها تحولت - بعد ذلك - من القصد الصالح للقصد السيء وصارت للافتخار والتباهي. 

أما نحن الذين تذوقنا الموهبة السماوية ودخلنا في سرّ الإيمان الحي  بإعلان الروح القدس (أن كنا سمعنا صوته وأطعناه من القلب كما ندَّعي أحياناً كثيرة) فلنجعل مخافة الله كأب  لنا في المسيح تسكن في قلوبنا بدلاً من الأهداب وكل ما هو من أعمال الخارج  التي يهتم بها الكثيرين اليوم مع أنهم يفتقدون جداً للجوهر، فنُشابه شعب  إسرائيل الذي بدأ يدخل في إكرام الله بالشفتين والقلب مبتعد بعيداً عنه،  وبدأوا ينحصرون في الرمز وحرفيته وتتميم كل شيء بالتدقيق من الخارج، حتى  شابهوا شعوب الأمم فأصيبوا بالعطب وتمسكوا بالخرافات المُصنعة التي أصابتنا  اليوم في مقتل، حتى أنهم عبدوا الرمز نفسه ونسوا شركة الرب إلهم، لذلك  علينا أن نحيا بالحب الظاهر في التقوى حتى لا ننسى الوصية، فلا نُهمل  خلاصنا، بل لنحذر لأنه مكتوب: 


[ فلنخف أنه مع بقاء وعد بالدخول إلى راحته يُرى أحد منكم أنه قد خاب منه. لأننا نحن أيضاً قد بُشرنا كما أولئك، لكن لم تنفع كلمة الخبر أولئك إذ لم تكن ممتزجة بالإيمان في الذين سمعوا. لأننا نحن *المؤمنين*  ندخل الراحة، كما قال حتى أقسمت في غضبي لن يدخلوا راحتي، مع كون الأعمال قد  أُكملت منذ تأسيس العالم. لأنه قال في موضع عن السابع هكذا واستراح الله  في اليوم السابع من جميع أعماله. وفي هذا أيضاً لن يدخلوا راحتي. فإذ بقي  أن قوماً يدخلونها والذين بُشروا أولاً لم يدخلوا لسبب "العصيان". يُعيِّن أيضاً  يوماً قائلاً في داود اليوم بعد زمان هذا مقداره كما قيل اليوم أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم.  لأنه لو كان يشوع قد أراحهم لما تكلم بعد ذلك عن يوم آخر. إذا بقيت راحة  لشعب الله. لأن الذي دخل راحته استراح هو أيضاً من أعماله كما الله من  أعماله. فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحة لئلا يسقط أحد في عبرة العصيان هذه عينها.  لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس  والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته. وليس خليقة غير ظاهرة  قدامه بل كل شيء عُريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه أمرنا. فإذ لنا  رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السماوات يسوع ابن الله فلنتمسك بالإقرار. لأن ليس  لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا  خطية. فلنتقدم بثقة الى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عونا في حينه ] (عبرانيين 4: 1 – 16)
 لذلك  يا إخوتي، الآن قبل أن نواصل هذا الموضوع لننال رحمة ونجد نعمة، فلنراجع  أنفسنا ونواجهها بجدية لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله وكل ما هو من الناس،  وذلك حتى نفرز ما بين الغث والثمين فنتوب بوعي وإدراك، فتكون توبتنا مقبولة  مثمرة قبل أن تفلت الفرصة منا وتضيع في التيه والتغرب عن الله الحي  والكنيسة، لأن كثيرين يفشلون في التوبة ولا تثمر فيهم لأنهم يتوبون خطأ، يتوبون توبة الأمم التي بلا مسيح، يتوبون بغير إفراز ولا تمييز، ولا يعرفون الحق من الباطل، ولا يعرفون كيف  وبماذا يؤمنون ولا كيف يسلكون، لأنهم لا يعرفون ما هم مدعوين إليه، فيركزون  على الأخلاق وأعمال الجسد من الخارج، يعتمدون على الشكل وأفكار الناس، ولم يستوعبوا بعد كلام الرسول الذي  صار لنا الآن: 


[ *فلا* *يحكم* عليكم أحد في أكل أو شُرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت. التي هي ظل الأمور العتيدة  وأما الجسد فللمسيح. لا يخسركم أحد الجعالة راغباً في التواضع وعبادة  الملائكة متداخلاً في ما لم ينظره منتفخاً باطلاً من قِبَل ذهنه الجسدي. وغير  متمسك بالرأس الذي منه كل الجسد بمفاصل ورُبط متوازراً ومقترناً *ينمو نمواً من الله*. إذاً أن كنتم قد متم مع المسيح عن أركان العالم *فلماذا كأنكم عائشون في العالم تفرض عليكم فرائض. لا تمس ولاتذق ولا تجس. التي هي جميعها للفناء في الاستعمال حسب وصايا وتعاليم الناس*. التي لها حكاية حكمة بعبادة نافلة (زائدة غير واجبة أو مفروضة) وتواضع وقهر الجسد *ليس بقيمة* ما من جهة إشباع البشرية ] (كولوسي 2: 16 – 23)
وبهذه  الطريقة المشوهة للتوبة من جهة القهر والمذلة النُسكية المشوهة عند الناس، والصوم الذي بل روح وصار التركيز فيه عن ما هو صيامي وما هو فطاري من جهة شكل الطعام بزيت والا من غير.. الخ، والتمسك بأعمال الجسد في عادات موروثة نبعها  الرأي الشخصي، قد ضاع على كثيرين حياة الشركة التي هي هدف التوبة في سرّ  القداسة والسلوك في النور مع أعضاء المسيح الحي، ولم يعرف أحد كيف يقترب من  مسيح الحياة فينال نعمة وفرح الحياة كما نال القديسين، بل يشعر انه عاجز  وأن هناك مفارقة كبيرة ومدهشة بينه وبين القديسين، مع أنه مدعو هو شخصياً أيضاً  للقداسة، لكنها أصبحت عنده فكره لا يستطيع الوصول إليها أبداً، شاعراً أنه  متغرب عن القديسين وكل صلته بهم مجرد مُناجاة وتوسل ومناداة عن بُعد بدون  دالة قرب وشعور أنه معهم في الجسد الواحد، قريبين منه لأنهم أعضاء معه في  جسد المسيح الممتد عبر الدهور، وهو معهم كل حين يشعرهم ويشعرونه، يتلامس معهم وهم معه في جو  المحبة المشترك وعبادة المخدع الحي في قراءة كلمة الحياة التي منها يقتات  مثلهم فينمو معهم للرأس الواحد الحي، رأس الكنيسة الحقيقي والأوحد شخص ربنا  يسوع: [ بل صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح ] (أفسس 4: 15)..

ألم تروا وتسمعوا البعض (من الناس أو حتى منا) يُنادي على القديسين كأنهم  يسكنون بعيداً، ويتوسل إليهم كغريب وغير مستحق كأنهم ليسوا منه ولا هو  منهم، ويعترف أنهم قديسين عظماء وهو لا يحق أن يكون معهم بحجة التواضع  الغاش المستتر وراءه يا إما كبرياء، يا إما عدم إيمان حي حقيقي، لأنه لم  يؤمن بعد بالمسيح إيمان حقيقي على مستوى تذوق قوة الحياة المُتدفقة منه  إليه، ولم يشترك فعلياً في الكنيسة كعضو حقيقي...

لذلك يا إخوتي بينما لا زال معنا النور الذي هو تعاليم أعضاء الجسد الحي  الواحد الأحياء معنا في شركة القداسة في الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية، ينبغي  علينا - الآن وفوراً - أن نصنع كما قال الرب: سيروا ما دام لكم النور لئلاّ يُدرككم الظلام  (يوحنا 12: 35)، وأيضًا: لنسلك بلياقة كما في النهار (رومية 13: 13)،  وأيضًا: لأن الذين ينامون فبالليل ينامون، والذين يسكرون فبالليل يسكرون،  وأما نحن الذين من النهار، فلنصحُ لابسين *درع الإيمان* (1تسالونيكي 5: 7و8)، فلا ينبغي الآن أن نستمر نحيا في الليل سكارى غافلين عن عطية الله وعمله، فننسى أنفسنا تائهين عن الحق في ظلمة الفكر المضطرب المحصور في تفكير الإنسان العتيق الساقط.

فالآن علينا – لكي *نلبس درع الإيمان* الذي فقدناه في تشويش  التعاليم المضطربة – أن نتحقق من إيماننا الصافي لنخرج خارج الشرنقة التي  انحبسنا فيها، والتعاليم التي تهنا معها فضُربنا ضربة موجعة فصلتنا عن خلاص  نفوسنا فعشنا في هُزال روحي يستحق الإشفاق، وأصبح معظمنا يتبع تعاليم تقفز  به بعيداً عن الحياة، لا تمس ولا تذوق، أفعل هكذا ولا تفعل كذا، ونسمع  خدام وكهنة.. الخ يضعون مناهج غريبة وتداريب شديدة للتخلص من الخطية حتى تم  المكتوب فيهم: [ واعدين إياهم بالحرية وهم أنفسهم عبيد الفساد لأن ما  انغلب منه أحد فهو له مستعبد أيضاً ] (2بطرس 2: 19).

وبذلك ومع كل هذه التعاليم والتداريب، لم يرتاح أحد أو   يُشفى بأي طريقة حتى ياس البعض واستسلم للخطية والبعض الآخر ترك الكنيسة كلها لأنه قال في نفسه (مافيش فايدة)، مثل تلك المرأة النازفة الدم التي صرفت كل معيشتها على الأطباء ولم  تقدر أن تُشفى من أحد، وهكذا صرنا مثلها نسينا لمسة يسوع الشافية وانتبهنا  لأعمال وتدريبات الجسد عن طريق أفكار بعض خدام وخادمات وبعض لابسي زي الخدمة،  تلك الأفكار البشرية النفسية التي لم تنفع أحدٌ قط بل زادته سوء وعطب ودعمت  وأصلت فيه الهلاك بالموت في عزلة عن الله الحياة، لأن الله لم يدعونا  لنحيا بالجسد وننحصر في أعمال الناموس من جهة فرائض لم تنفع شعب إسرائيل  على مر مراحل العهد القديم كله لأنه صار الكل تحت العصيان، حتى الطقوس لم  تستطع ان تسندهم قط، لأن الطقس أن لم يبلغ أحد روحه ويلتقي من خلاله  بالحياة فأنه يصير محل دينونة في عدم نفع لأنه أصبح ميتاً في الإنسان... 

انتبهوا أيها الخدام والخادمات وكل من يحمل أي شكل أو زي الخدمة، لأن من  فمك تطلب الشريعة ومعرفة فكر الله، ومن عرف فكر الرب يُعلمه، ولا يضع  أفكاره الخاصة ولا آراءه الشخصية مهما ما كاتنت صالحة أو نافعه في نظره، ولا يقود النفوس حسب استحسان نفسه وما  يراه مناسباً لها، لأن ويل لكل من يقول الرب قال لي والرب لم يقل شيئاً !!!

انظروا المكتوب: "استيقظ الرب كنائم، كجبار ثمل من الخمر، فضرب أعداءه إلى  الوراء، جعلهم عارًا أبدياً" (مزمور 78: 65 و66). لأن الذي قال: "على أدوم  أطرح نعلي" (مزمور 108: 9)، قال أيضًا: "من أجل أنكِ قد نجّستِ مقدسي بكل  مكرهاتكِ وبكل أرجاسكِ، فأنا أيضاً أقطعكِ ولا تُشفق عيني عليك، وأنا أيضاً  لا أعفو" (حزقيال 5: 11). "لقد انتظروا نوراً، ولكن ظلمة أعمالهم الشريرة  حلّت عليهم. انتظروا نوراً، فسلكوا في ظلمة عصيانهم. تلمّسوا الحائط مثل  أعمى، أي *مثل الذين لا فهم لهم*، فتحسسوا مثل الذين لا عيون  لهم، وسقطوا في وقت الظهيرة كما في نصف الليل" (إشعياء 59: 9و10)، أي مثل  الذين لم يسمعوا كلمة الحق ولم تسكن وتتأصل فيهم لتُثمر فلم يتعلموا شيئاً من  الحق !!! بل حمقوا في أذهانهم مثل إنسان شره يأكل بلا استفادة ولا يعرف ما  ينفعه من الذي يضره حتى تتخم معدته فيمرض، أو إنسان أعمى وضع نفسه مرشد للعميان فسار بهم في الطريق الأعوج وأسقطهم معه في حفرة هوة عميقة فقتل نفسه وقتلهم معه...

أما أنتم يا إخوتي لا تشابهوا هؤلاء بل تعالوا معي لنبني أنفسنا على  إيماننا الأقدس، مصلّين في الروح القدس، حافظين أنفسنا في محبة الله  متطلعين إلى رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية، مختطفين البعض من النار  (يهوذا 20 - 23)، أي من أعمالهم البغيضة وكلامهم المفسِد الذي شكله صالح  لكنه من نبع آخر غريب عن الله، ولنا الآن أن نتطهر بالتوبة مغتسلين في دم  حمل الله رافع خطية العالم بالإيمان، مبغضين حتى الثوب المدنس من الجسد  (يهوذا 23). و«احترسوا من أن تنقادوا بضلال الأردياء فتسقطوا من ثباتكم»  (2بطرس 3: 17). فلا تكونوا مثل الذين يسلكون بالرياء بيننا ويتذرعون بأعذار  التقوى الغاشة، ويخدعوكم بحجة التواضع أن القداسة للناس العِظام، أو كانت  للقديسين وأين نحن منهم فنحن لا نستحق، هؤلاء الذين لم يذكروا المكتوب أن الأبناء الذين  تنجسوا ليسوا هم من الله، وأنه "إن كان أحد يُفسد هيكل الله فسيُفسده الله،  لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذي *أنتم هو*. لا يخدع أحدٌ نفسه" (1كورنثوس 3:  17و18). فالقداسة لنا لا كفعل استحقاق ولا عمل صناعة لنا - كما يظن الكثيرين - لأننا لا نقدر أن  نصنعها لكنها *هبة الله لنا*، نطالب بها بالإيمان حتى ننالها من الله، بل الخطية اننا لا نطلب القداسة ولا نحيا فيها.

نعم أخي، نعم أختي، أنت وانتِ وأنا مدعوين جميعاً لنكون قديسين فعلاً، ليس كلام ولا  ألفاظ ولا تأملات ولا فكرة حلوة ولا وعظ ولا قراءة كتب ولا أبحاث مسيحية ولا خدمات  مدارس أحد، ولا دراسات جامعات إكليريكية،  ده عمل وحق، والقداسة ليست عمل تصنعه انت ولا أنا، ولا هي قدرة على فعل وعمل  الخوارق والمعجزات، ليست هذه قداسة، القداسة هي أنك تكون إناء مخصص لله الحي، القداسة هي الرفعة للمستوى الإلهي أي هي الارتفاع للمستوى الإلهي لنكون مثل الله من جهة طبيعة النقاوة الذي وضعها فينا في سرّ الخلق، ومن منا يقدر أن يرتفع لفوق ويحيا مثل أبيه السماوي بقدرته، لذلك أتى المسيح ليحل فينا لنكون مُقدسين  أي متألهين، يعني ممتلئين منه !!! 

يا إخوتي إصغوا لما أكتبه إليكم، أن أقصى أحلام المسيحيين هو أن يكفوا عن  الخطية ولا يعودوا إليها مرة أخرى، ويعملوا أعمال حسنة، يصيروا ذو أخلاق  ومحبوبون من الناس، مكرمين كمسيحيين عند الكل، يشهدوا للإنجيل ويبشروا به،  ويعيشوا زي القديسين في السنكسار والتاريخ، مباركين من الله ناجحين في  أعمالهم وأُسرهم، وربنا مبارك بيوتهم، وشابهنا كلنا العهد القديم بالحرف  الواحد للأسف الشديد وكأننا لم نعرف بعد العهد الجديد..

يا إخوتي أن كانت هذه هي أحلامكم وهذا هو منهجكم، اسمحوا لي أن أقول إنكم  قد خبتم من النعمة، خبتم من المسيح، لأن منهجكم منهج الأمم الغرباء عن  الله، فهذا منهج إنساني لا علاقة له بالمسيحية إطلاقاً، أقصاه هو زيارة  قبور القديسين لنوال بركتهم، وقراءة كلمة الله بركة لليوم، أو مجرد زيارة للكنيسة لكي نتناول لكي ننال  رحمة ومعونة في هذه الحياة، ننجح، نفلح، نغلب الشر، في النهاية ليس لنا إلا  التمسك بالشكل الجميل والمظهر الخارجي من جهة الصلاة وغيرها من الممارسات  الروحية والدينية، وقد تصل لحد الخُزعبلات وتعبئة رمال من قبور القديسين  بركة، وغيرها من الأمور التي لم تكن وصية ولا إنجيل، بل دجل شيطاني أصاب  الناس بالعطب والعطل وجعلهم أكثر عُزلة عن الله وأدخلهم في الجدل العقيم  وزرع وسطهم الخصومة المُرة، فعمَّق الانشقاق وأصل الباطل في قلبهم، وعاشوا في روح جدل وخناق ودفاع عن رمال وغيرها من اشياء غريبة صارت محل جدل واسع ما بين مقاوم ومُدافع، وأصبحوا  غرباء عن المسيح ولا يعرفون المسيحية سوى كتب وورق وتأملات وجدل، بل وأفكار  حلوة مطروحة واختراع أفكار جديدة، والقلب لازال في قلق واضطراب يهتز أمام أقل مشكلة ويسأل  اسأله لا يسألها مبتدئين، ويتهم الله ويقول لماذا وألف لماذا، وفي النهاية  نجد من كان يدافع عن الإنجيل اليوم ويبشر به، يا أما ألحد يا أما كفر بكل  شيء، يا إما نسى ومضى في طريقة حزيناً، أو أراد ان يترك الدنيا بكل ما فيها  لأنه يائس، وكل هذا لأن الإناء فارغ من المسيح لذلك لا يجد الإجابات، ولا  شيء بقادر أن يشبعه ولا حتى الأجساد التي يفتخر أنها لم تتحلل تقدر على أن تنجيه من الدوامة التي وقع فيها، لأن ما يعطي رجاء حي حقيقي هو حضور المسيح وحده، بل ووحده فقط، وليست  الأفكار التي نعرفها عنه مهما ما كانت صحتها لأنه مكتوب: [ الذين أراد  الله أن يُعرفهم ما هو غنى مجد هذا السرّ في الأمم الذي هو: المسيح *فيكم* رجاء المجد ] (كولوسي 1: 27)

يا إخوتي هذه الأفكار الحلوة والجميلة التي تُحرك مشاعركم وكل ما تعرفونه عن الحق في أفكاركم،  ليست مسيحية ولا تصدقوها أبداً لأنها فكرة شيطان عوج بها الطريق، لأن *المسيحية هي تجسد الكلمة*،  فالكلمة إلى الآن عندكم لم يتجسد عملياً في حياتكم الشخصية، أنتم لازلتم  في خطاياكم تؤمنوا بمسيح التاريخ لكن ليس المسيح الشخصي، ولم تدخلوا بعد في  سرّ  التجسد، فلم تتذوقوا الحياة المسيحية المفرحة للقلب بعد، بل عندكم  أفكار حلوة انفعلتم بها مؤقتاً ولم تثمر فيكم سوى مجرد أعمال ومشاعر لم  تدخلكم بعد في سرّ التأله أي سرّ الامتلاء من الله، هذا السرّ الذي شوهه  الشيطان في فكر الكثيرين وعوض أن نستوعب السر وندخله، اختلفنا واخترعنا  فكرة مشوشة وهي تكفير بعضنا حينما نسمع لفظة التأله أو الاتحاد بالله والارتباط الشخصي به أو اننا كلنا قديسين فيه، لأن البعض يراه تجديف وحور الموضوع على أساس  التحوِّل في الطبائع، فأُصيبت الأذهان بالعمى وإله هذا الدهر دعم وثبت  العوج الفكري حتى أن الكل بقى يحرم الكل ويخاصم الكل، فاصبح متغرب عن  المسيح وبالتالي عن الكنيسة رغم انه فيها، ويا للخسارة الفادحة لتلك النفوس...

يا إخوتي لكم أن تعرفوا - الآن - أن الكف عن الخطية ليس هو الهدف لأنه مكتوب: [ اعتزلوا اعتزلوا  اخرجوا من هناك، لا تمسوا نجساً، اخرجوا من وسطها تطهروا يا حاملي آنية الرب ]  (إشعياء 52: 11)؛ [ لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا  نجسا فأقبلكم ] (2كورنثوس 6: 17)؛ [ وقال يشوع للشعب تقدسوا لأن الرب يعمل  غداً في وسطكم عجائب ] (يشوع 3: 5)
إذن هناك هدف للتقديس الأول، أي بداية التقديس، وهو الاعتزال والانفصال  بالإرادة والرغبة الداخلية، لكي يبدأ الرب يعمل عجائب في النفس ويحل فيها  بالقداسة لكي تعاين مجده الخاص فيها، فتصبح هي نفسها مقدسة في الحق:


[ كلا أقول لكم بل أن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون ] (لوقا 13: 3)
[ ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم ] (1يوحنا 1: 9)
[ ولأجلهم أُقدس أنا ذاتي ليكونوا هم أيضاً مُقدسين في الحق ] (يوحنا 17: 19)
[ لأنه بقربان واحد قد أكمل إلى الأبد المقدسين ] (عبرانيين 10: 14)
[ لأن المقدس والمُقدسين جميعهم من واحد فلهذا السبب لا يستحي أن يدعوهم إخوة ] (عبرانيين 2: 11)
[ يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح وأخو يعقوب إلى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الآب والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح ] (يهوذا 1: 1)
يا  إخوتي الخطية هي الظلمة أي الانطراح بعيداً عن النور، والله هو النور، فأن  دخل النور هربت الظلمة، لكن الظلمة لا نستطيع أن نفرغها أو نطردها عن طريق  تعبئتها ومحاولة إخراجها، بل فقط نطردها بإشعال النور، فانظروا واسمعوا  للمكتوب: 


[ كان النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسان آتياً إلى العالم ] (يوحنا 1: 9)
[ ما دام لكم النور آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء النور تكلم يسوع بهذا ثم مضى واختفى عنهم ] (يوحنا 12: 36)
[ شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور ] (كولوسي 1: 12)
فانظروا – الآن – بانتباه وتدقيق دعوتكم الحقيقية: [ كما أن *قدرته الإلهية* قد *وهبت* لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة. اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها *شركاء الطبيعة الالهية*  هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة. ولهذا عينه وأنتم باذلون كل  اجتهاد، قدموا في إيمانكم فضيلة وفي الفضيلة معرفة. وفي المعرفة تعففاً وفي  التعفف صبراً وفي الصبر تقوى. وفي التقوى مودة أخوية وفي المودة الأخوية * محبة*. لأن هذه إذا كانت فيكم وكثرت تصيركم لا متكاسلين ولا غير مثمرين  لمعرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح. لأن الذي ليس عنده هذه هو أعمى قصير البصر قد نسي  تطهير خطاياه السالفة. لذلك بالأكثر اجتهدوا أيها الإخوة أن *تجعلوا دعوتكم  واختياركم ثابتين* لأنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك لن تزلوا أبداً. لأنه هكذا *يُقدم لكم بسعة دخول إلى ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الأبدي. *لذلك لا أهمل أن أُذكركم دائماً بهذه الأمور وأن كنتم عالمين ومثبتين في الحق الحاضر ] (2بطرس 1: 3 – 12)

ما رأيكم الآن، هل نحن نعيش مسيحيين !!! أم  لازلنا نتجادل ونتخانق ونتناقش وندخل في حوارات جدلية عقيمة، وأصبحنا يهود التلمود والناموس الطقسي وعهد الرمز،  لا تذق لا تمس، وما هي البركة واللعنة، وكيف نفعل هذا، وماذا عن ذاك، وكيف يفعل  ربنا بنا كذا... والبعض يتناحر على من هو على خطأ ومن هو على صواب، ومن هو  الهرطوقي، ومن هو المحروم.. الخ، ويا لفضيحة من يدَّعون أنهم أصحاب شريعة  المحبة، وفضيحة من يذهبون للكنيسة بيت الله، وفضيحة المدَّعوين خُداماً  نظروا المسيح جلس تحت أقدام الرسل يمسك منشفة ويغسل الأقدام !!!!


لحديثنا  بقية أعمق فيها ندخل لسرّ الإيمان الحي لنعيشه ونحياه، واحذروا الجدل ولا  تسمحوا لأنفسكم قط أن تعودوا لهذا الركن المُظلم، لينقلب الموضوع جدلي  عقيم، فمكتوب: [ أن كنت حكيماً فأنت حكيم لنفسك وان استهزأت فأنت وحدك  تتحمل ] (أمثال 9: 12)


----------



## kid-none (19 فبراير 2014)

> *وأصبحوا غرباء عن المسيح ولا يعرفون المسيحية سوى كتب وورق وتأملات وجدل، بل وأفكار حلوة مطروحة، والقلب لازال في قلق واضطراب يهتز امام أقل مشكلة ويسأل اسأله لا يسألها مبتدئين، ويتهم الله ويقول لماذا وألف لماذا، وفي النهاية نجد من كان يدافع عن الإنجيل اليوم ويبشر به، يا أما ألحد يا أما كفر بكل شيء، يا اما نسى ومضى في طريقة حزيناً، أو أراد ان يترك الدنيا بكل ما فيها لأنه يائس، وكل هذا لأن الإناء فارغ من المسيح لذلك لا يجد الإجابات، ولا شيء بقادر أن يشبعه، لأن ما يعطي رجاء هو حضور المسيح فقطن وليست الأفكار التي نعرفها عنها مهما ما كانت صحتها لأنه مكتوب: [ الذين أراد الله أن يُعرفهم ما هو غنى مجد هذا السرّ في الأمم الذي هو المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد ] (كولوسي 1: 27)*


*ربنا يباركك , ويزيدك نعمة وقداسة باسم رب المجد 
دائماً ما تضع يدك على المكان النازف في الوقت الملائم ,*


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 فبراير 2014)

للأسف فى ناس كتير قبلت المسيح 
شكلا لكن موضوعا لم تتأثر بحياة المسيح 
بدليل انها مش عايشه زى رب المجد 
والاصعب لما يكون خادم كبير 
لأنه مش بيضر نفسه بس
ده بيضر بالمخدومين
 اللى بيسمعوا كلامه ومقتنعين بشخصه
المسيحى الحقيقى هو من ذاق الرب 
مليان شبعان منه علشان كده تلاقى كلامه كله بركه 
لانه بيفيض من اللى مليان به 
ذوقوا وانظرو ما اطيب الرب 
موضوع رائع تسلم ايديك استاذى


----------



## aymonded (19 فبراير 2014)

إلهنا الحي الحاضر بوعد أكيد، يحقق في قلوبكم سرّ دعوته المقدسة 
لنكون مع القديسين شركاء المجد على مستوى العمل والفعل آمين
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 فبراير 2014)

لا يوجد أكثر مما قلته أستاذى ..
ربنا يقبلنا فى شركته ..


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2014)

رائع كالعادة مواضيعك استاذنا .
موضوع قيم ربنا يبارك ويزيدك نعمة وبركة​


----------



## aymonded (19 فبراير 2014)

لنشترك في صلاتنا معاً ليهبنا الله هذا العمق فنمتلئ منه حتى الشبع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (20 فبراير 2014)

باعتذر بسبب وجود بعض الأخطاء الإملائية
وتم التعديل على الموضوع لكيون أكثر وضوحاً
كونوا معاً مُعافين آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (20 فبراير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> انتبهوا أيها الخدام والخادمات وكل من يحمل أي شكل أو زي الخدمة، لأن من  فمك تطلب الشريعة ومعرفة فكر الله، ومن عرف فكر الرب يُعلمه، ولا يضع  أفكاره الخاصة ولا آراءه الشخصية، ولا يقود النفوس حسب استحسان نفسه وما  يراه مناسباً لها، لأن ويل لكل من يقول الرب قال لي والرب لم يقل شيئاً !!!
> 
> ​


​ 

*سلمت يمينك أستاذي*
*موضوع شامل و رائع و يلم بكل النقاط الهامة*

*لذا إستوقفتني هذه الجزئية الخاصة بالخُدام*
*و تذكرت مقولة للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قائلاً*

*" خيراً للإنسان أن يكون أقل في الفضيلة و يخدم*
*الآخرين من أن يعيش علي قمم الجبال و يري*
*إخوتة من البشر يهلكون " .... فهذه من أعظم الفضائل*

*خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل*
*و كل عمل صالح يُمجد أسم رب المجد القدوس*​


----------



## aymonded (20 فبراير 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي شبع نفوسنا الحقيقي
يأصلك في معرفته ويزين نفسك بكل فضيلة ويهبك نطق القديسين حسب قصده دائماً
وقد اسعدني تعليقك المميز يا محبوب الله والقديسين، النعمة معك
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]معلش يا أيمن لى ملحوظة كقارئ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا عارف ان صدرك بيتسع لى أتساع ميدان التحرير بالمليونيات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المشاركة طويلة أوى ويصعُب متابعتها للآخررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا حبذا لو قمت بتقسيمها الى براجرافات مع احتفاظها بطابع التسلسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأكونُ لكَ من الشاكرين[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 فبراير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا أيمن لى ملحوظة كقارئ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا عارف ان صدرك بيتسع لى أتساع ميدان التحرير بالمليونيات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المشاركة طويلة أوى ويصعُب متابعتها للآخررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا حبذا لو قمت بتقسيمها الى براجرافات مع احتفاظها بطابع التسلسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأكونُ لكَ من الشاكرين[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT]



هو قد يكون صعب للغاية التقسيم جداً لأنه متداخل للغاية
وانا حاولت بقدر الإمكان ان ابتعد بالسطور قليلاً ليظهر الفرق في الفقرات مع أنها شديدة الترابط
اقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز
​


----------



## mary naeem (20 فبراير 2014)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (20 فبراير 2014)

ويبارك حياتك اختي الحلوة في كنيسة الله الحي
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض حتى نتشرب من نعمة الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (20 فبراير 2014)

موضوع هاايل ومحتاج قراءة بتأنى وتركيز قرأته مرتين و التالته جاية فى السكة ههههه
مجهود كبير مشكور عليه استاذ ايمن ربنا يقويك ويعيينك علينا هههه


----------



## aymonded (20 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يخليكي ويهبنا كلنا نعمة لكي نكون مسيحيين بالفعل والعمل يا رب آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 فبراير 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا
المسيحى الحقيقى هو يكون قدوة حسنة للاخرين
يعمل كل ما هو حسن ويبعد عن كل الشرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (21 فبراير 2014)

المسيحي الحقيقي هو اللابس المسيح
الذي دليل لبسه هو أنه يشع منه ملامحه الخاصة من نور وقداسة وطهارة وبرّ
إلهنا البار يهبك فيض غنى بره وقداسته آمين فآمين
​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 فبراير 2014)

[SIZE="5"]موضع اكثر من رائع  وقى الصميم اخونا الغالى الرب يباركك على هذا المجهود[/SIZE]


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي الذي هو معنا حسب وعده الآمين
يهبك كل نعمة وفرح لا يزول حسب قصده 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
كن معافي
​


----------



## Marina coptic (27 فبراير 2014)

*كالعاده موضوع رائع جدااا
عاوزة اقول لحضرتك بالبلدى كده ( ربنا يزيدك من نعيمه )
شكرا لحضرتك *
​


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يخليكي واحتاج صلواتك الحلوة
نعمة ربنا يسوع تغمر قلبك سلام وفرح ومسرة لا تنقطع آمين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يشع فينا نوره الخاص
ونصرته ويهبنا عمق أصالة معرفته آمين
​


----------

